# Can someone give me a list of all pieces and the letters they correspond to in Old Pochmann?



## TheCodedMaster (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi! I'm just getting back into speedcubing and I decided to try and learn how to solve the cube blindfolded. I know how it works, I'm just not familiar with the letters yet. Would someone be able to send me a list of all of the piece letters for corners? For example, I know edges are:

AQ BM CI DE ED FL GX HR IC JP KV LF MB NT OV PJ QA PH SW TN UK VO WS XG

And I was trying to figure out what the letters were for the corners. I messed up somehow, however, and it didn't work. Is there anyone here who has a list so that I don't have to examine the cube again? Just for the corners, since I already know the edges. If anyone can help me continue being lazy, that'd be great! Thanks in advance


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 15, 2021)

AER BQN CMJ DIF UGL VKP WOT XSH


----------



## TheCodedMaster (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

